# Intercooler



## rayhook

I have a Chausson based on a 2.5 TD Ford, 1999 vintage. Which means no chip. TB Turbos have suggested an intercooler to boost performance. Has anyone else had an intercooler fitted and did it make a difference?

Ray


----------



## cabby

correct me if I am wrong, :? but I was under the impression that the intercooler is a way of taking pressure/heat off the turbo which although improving the flow,not necessarily giving a noticeable boost as such. considering the extra cost is it worth it.

cabby


----------



## pete4x4

No, intercoolers cool the air therefore making it more dense so that you get more air into the cylinder and therefore improved combustion and additional power.
Haven't had one fitted but do notice a difference in power and fuel compsumption when I blocked the intercooler with mud on my diesel jeep.

Pete


----------



## trevorf

TB turbo have a pretty good reputation. If they say it will boost your performance then it most likely will.

Trevor


----------



## 100004

Will cool charge air, so will get a bigger bang. TB turbos seem to know the stuff. Trust them. H


----------



## safariboy

When the air is compressed it gets hot. This has two disadvantages. The air is less dense so you get less into the cylinder. This is working against the supercharger and so not helpful.
The other disadvantage is that the efficiency is greater if the air going in is cooler so you should do more mpg.
Whether the effects are large enough to matter TB turbos are more likely to know.
I would ask if they can give any figuresbefore ordering.


----------



## rayhook

Thanks all. We're off for a month or three very soon and I'll ask TB for more details of what I can expect when we return and before deciding what to do. I really could do with some more power but it ain't exactly cheap!

Ray


----------



## safariboy

A further thought: If an intercooler does have the expected effect why was it not installed with the turbo? After all it is usual to put on both, they normally work together and I would think that the turbo cost much more than the cooler. Perhaps your turbo is not giving enough boost for a cooler to help. You can only improve an engines power so much before it is overstressed.
Another reason to get the figures before you hand over the cask!.
Safariboy.


----------



## 110319

the addition of an intercooler or the increase in flow of an existing intercooler will almost certianly increase horse power, its one of the old favourites for turbo charged engines of all sizes and types.


----------



## camoyboy

As a rough guide, for each degree C you cool the charge air, you will gain one BHP. Therefore if the intercooler pulls the charged air temperature down by ten degrees, you have another ten BHP. It all depends on pipe length, positioning the intercooler close to the inlet manifold, and a good flow of cold air through the intercooler, on how much you gain.
Colin


----------



## boosters

*Ford Transit 2.5td*

if you have the 2.5 d transit with electronic pump,it will have a ecu that can be remapped,we do lots of these and gains you can expect is 30-35% more bhp and torque.There are 9 models of ecu,s fitted to the transit and only 1 model has no memory and cannot be modified.If you are interested please pm me.
Regards
Alex


----------



## rayhook

*Re-chipped by Boosters*

Alex of Boosters was correct and despite what I was told (see above about inter-coolers) my Ford 2.5TD _does_ have an ECU. Yesterday Alex replaced the 'chip' in the ECU with a new one containing Boosters 'recipe'. Job took a couple of hours and the engine fired up first time. I have the original chip which can be put back if it comes to it......

Now, the engine does feel different and does seem to have more power, the problem is that my return to journey to Dereham (from Wisbech) is entirely along the A47 which is a) traffic-bound and slow moving and b) flat as a pancake, so I've not yet had time to see what difference all that claimed extra torque makes. Alex provided a printout of what is claimed but the proof of the pudding etc. etc.

However, we're off on tour again in Europe mid-August for a couple of months and this will give me ample time to assess what difference the replacement chip has made and also to keep a check on fuel consumption. We've recently returned from a 5,000 Km tour for which I've recorded all the fuel consumption so I've a useful yardstick which will enable me to make both subjective (how _I think_ it goes) and objective (fuel consumption) assessments.

Further report when we get back towards the end of October or before then if something worth a mention happens.

Ray


----------



## tomoo321

GO FOR IT TB WILL TRY IT ON THE ROLLING ROAD,BEFORE AND AFTER YOU WILL FIND IT IS 10% TO 15% BETTER.THEY ARE THE BEST .


----------



## rayhook

*TB the best?*

Errrr.....

Think you might have missed something here. TB said I didn't have an ECU and wanted to fit an intercooler for £700 or so. Alex has sorted the ECU for a lot less. TB the best?

Ray


----------



## robrace

*intercooler*

If you look in a Haines workshop manual for a Transit you will see reference to some Transits being fitted with intercoolers!!But I've never seen one!I have a Transit based Herald which goe's well but a little more power without too much expense would be appreciated!!


----------



## rayhook

*Intercooler is OFF*

Robrace,

Thanks. I've abandoned the whole idea of the intercooler now that the ECU has been re-chipped. The intercooler idea was TB Turbo's on the basis that my Chausson didn't have an ECU that could be reprogrammed - not true as Alex at Boosters has proved. And saved me a pile of dosh into the bargain.......

Ray


----------



## boosters

*Re: intercooler*



robrace said:


> If you look in a Haines workshop manual for a Transit you will see reference to some Transits being fitted with intercoolers!!But I've never seen one!I have a Transit based Herald which goe's well but a little more power without too much expense would be appreciated!!


Hi Robrace
what year is your transit and what is the engine size and bhp if known.
Regards
Alex


----------



## robrace

*intercooler*

My Transit is a 1995 2.5tdi !as I say my Haines manual lists an intercooler as being fitted to some models.Thought it might be possible to pick up one from breakers yard but have never seen any offered!!My Transit doe's go well already compared with the 2ltr petrol one I had!!I have just returned from Pembrey Race circuit towing my racing car and trailer on the heads of the valley road and it went well but a little more power would be good.


----------



## 114434

Hi 
I think it is about time we reply to this thread. 
We are sorry if we were not clear in our response but we did not mean to imply that the transit in question could not be chipped as it can . Our recommendation was for a re chip AND an intercooler . The first Transits with the 2.5 td engine have an ECU but no intercooler. It is our policy that when adding turbochargers or re chipping vehicles that do not have intercoolers then we recommend adding one. Look at nearly all modern turbo diesels . This is done for the benefit of the engine !!!. The price as mentioned in one of these threads was for a chip & an intercooler . 
One last point , we have never seen one of these particular Transits produce anywhere near 30% increase . 
remember we keep our claims realistic, because we back ours up with before and after printed power & torque graphs from an industry leading dyno !!


----------



## 101578

Hi T.B. Turbo, we are very happy with the full service,m.o.t, re-mapp,etc you carried out on our Hobby (2.8jtd) a few weeks ago 8) ....true what they say..."You get what you pay for".
Oh and if anbody thinks we have anything at all to do with this company then sorrry, but no we don't.


----------



## rayhook

*TB Turbos?*

I have just had some work done my motorhome and when I collected it from the Ford dealer I noticed mention of an intercooler on the invoice. Yes, it's got one fitted.

So, TB Turbos have not only told me the chip can't be 'tuned' (I've had it done by Boosters UK) but they would also fit an intercooler as originally mentioned above. Hmmm....

Ray


----------



## aultymer

Well from your point of view its just as well they are no longer in business even though they had many satisfied customers.


----------



## rayhook

*TB Turbos deceased*

I wasn't aware of that. I had noticed Boosters UK no longer sponser the performance forum - might check if they're still in business! Either way, I've still got my original chip which could, at least in theory, be put back.

Ray


----------



## boosters

*Re: TB Turbos deceased*



rayhook said:


> I wasn't aware of that. I had noticed Boosters UK no longer sponser the performance forum - might check if they're still in business! Either way, I've still got my original chip which could, at least in theory, be put back.
> 
> Ray


Hi Ray
we are certainly still here and we sponser the tech mech forum.
Regards
Alex


----------



## rayhook

*Boosters UK still alive and well*

Alex,

Greetings - missed that but pleased you're still here. Never know, I might need you again yet!

I'll let you know how things go on now that Bagley's noise has been silenced by firmly stuffing his air leaks with nice, genuine Ford gaskets. When we get back in July that is........

Best wishes,

Ray


----------

